# 2010 Oregon Offshore Sailboat Race



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

This was one of the best Oregon off shores I have done .....

http://www.mackconsult.com/?p=903


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

It takes about five minutes (!) for the site to load.

I have, OTOH, seen several video's of the race and they were very good,
and were linked off of the CYC web site.

You might want to review your site connections.

Best,
L

ps: quit waiting for an expensive 50 footer and just buy a Cascade 36....


----------



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

The slowness is a combination of my comcast connection and my server. Will soon have a newer/faster server, but there is nothing I can do about the slowness of the upload speed of comcast.

Sorry.

BTW .... I never said anything about an expensive 50 footer. When the time is right I will go down to texas/florida just after a hurricane and salvage a vessel.


----------



## regueradela (Jul 2, 2010)

Orizaba sailed a great race, and reiterated its 1998 level that wins the first grade and size of the prize. The first boat was the end of Rage, finishing the course of 1 day, 13 hours, 19 minutes and 6 seconds. Our ultimate boat race, and the old salt Prize winner is Passepartout, who finished Sunday morning at 03:20:20.


----------



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is my take on it ....

Thursday around 1 pm I suggested we put a 2nd reef in on Rage. We waited for 4 hours to put that reef in. Orizaba only beat us by 4 minutes over the 190 mile race, so I attribute the delay of the reef as our reason for losing.

They also carried there starboard tack out three times as far as we did on Thursday just before dark. We set in no wind for 5 hours, were as Orizaba had wind all night.

So as far as I see it if we had not made these two mistakes Rage would have taken line honors  .


----------

